# My P!!!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Yo! my lil rb P is a bit shy. he sits and hides in the bushes almost all the time(besides when i feed him)
i only have 1 in a 9-10 gallon tank.
how can i get him to overcome his shyness???
without buying more P's or a new aquarium.
but anyway would he become more active if i gave him a 100 liter aquarium???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know what size your fish is, but a 10 gallon tank is too small... So I'd upgrade to a larger tank. And when you've done that, buy your loner a couple of buddies: redbellies are happier when they are in a shoal (they live in groups in the wild...).
If you decide to get more p's, buy at least two, better a couple more. When you have only two, all they can do is attack each other, and one of them will die for sure. When you have three or more, the agression is better spread.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would say get at least 2 more to have a total of three. Also, is it really bright in your tank? P's shy away from the light. You have to let the little bugger get used to everything. But defiantly get more p's and a bigger tank!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I know that, but my economical situation aint so good ATM.
hmmm, light u say. hmmmm i think he started being shyer when the one light burned out. can that make a diffrence?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

give it an amazon sword in there and a little bit of rockwork ... woulnt put in driftwood unless its a very small piece ... try adding some dither fish as well ... they could become lunch but dithers are never expensive anyways ... good luck


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Dont expect a single RBP to do anything intresting for along time... They enjoy the company of other RBPs and need some sort of social interaction to fell safe, if not they will just stare at you.. Golds, on the other hand, are alot more active at that age by themselves.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

chuck in 2 or so black widows ... they wont harm then and chances are if they are excepted they will shoal together ... have seen it done b4 ... is working well with mine now too


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Hmmmm let me get this right!
is there a chance that he will become more social if there is other fishin his aquarium? not necissarly other rb P's?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"is there a chance that he will become more social if there is other fishin his aquarium"

Oh yeah, said the spider to the fly, come to my place.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

=P proper answer plz,


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

most likely the piranha will eat whatever you put in their, but it does sometimes work, for a while.
check out Judazzz's website and tank pics.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pleco's or raphael catfish are a good choice as piranha tankmates, but I don't know if it will have any effect on your p's behaviour. But it makes your tank more lively for sure...
And if you get tank mates, you'll need a larger tank anyways...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

id take everything out of the tank except the gravel. get him use to the open space of the tank and u. then he wont be as skiddish. or u can buy a rhom.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Hmmmmm how many agrees with marco`???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You can dim the lights or if you have enough lighting in the room he is in just keep them off. Unfortunately this will not help the plants you have in the tank I dont think you should take everything out of your tank, I like the look of a live planted tank (if they can survive the dimming) and placing him in an open tank will just stress him more. And dont listen to marco, a rhom small enough for a 10 gallon would be just as skittish as your red.
I think you should start with less light and see what happens.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Hmmmmm how many agrees with marco`???


I don't. Don't think a piranha would be very happy in a bare tank, even though it might become less skittish...


----------

